# Send/Receive Status stuck at 50%



## gwatson00 (Oct 14, 2008)

I have two problems. Outlook 2003 gets stuck with only the send portion of the send receive complete. It then sticks at 50% until it gets tired and then gives up. If I restart Outlook, it will either start right up and then the send/receive works once or twice or it doesn't start and then several minutes later I get an error message that Outlook can't start. If I reboot computer, all is well, briefly, then the whole thing starts again. PST file is 370Megs.


----------



## jefflang007 (Oct 26, 2008)

I have the exact same issue, have you fixed it yet??


----------



## Chris Farrant (Jul 2, 2009)

We had the same problem which started after connecting to a remote MS Exchange Mail box. We turned off Cache Mode in Email Account Settings. This solved the problem.


----------

